# The Mosin: Ideal for a survival situation



## TacticalPrepTime (Apr 16, 2014)

If you are ever pondering which weapon systems would be most effective in a time of need, many different types of guns probably spring to mind. Machine guns, assault rifles, shotguns and bolt actions with high powered scopes. But what is truly reliable AND affordable as well? There is only one gun that springs to my mind when I ask this question: the Mosin Nagant. This rifle is of Russian origin and fires a 7.62x54R (Rimmed) round which packs a magnificent and precise punch. The platform is extremely simple to understand and the weapon is equally as simple to clean. In fact, in order to remove the bolt, one simply pulls the bolt back to the rear while holding the trigger and it simply slides out. One of the best points is the guns affordability. Depending on condition, you can pick up one of the old imported models from Asia or Eastern Europe for as little as $120.00 USD and the surplus rounds, which look a sight more expensive than they are can be purchased for as little as $20.00 for 100 rounds or bought in bulk; 400 rounds for $80.00. Whether the stuff hits the fan or not, you're bound to have a true blast with this gun! I've attached a link to a YouTube video below showing the efficiency of the rifle.





On an unrelated note. If you'd like to connect to preppers all over the world via Facebook, like my Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/preppertactical 
The goal is to start a community on Facebook with as much accumulative knowledge as possible so as to be able to share as many kits and ideas as possible.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Honestly the only thing this gun has going to for it is price, its just as simple as that. if all you can afford is a 120.00 rifle than ya it's a good option, beyond that there are way better alternative rifles out there. You can Pickup AR's and AK's under 500 dollars agains. When you can pick those up at that kind of price Your still better off. You can even pickup Rem 700's under 500 dollars with a Scope. 

In a nut shell, if you can only afford to spend 200 bucks than its a option beyond that again it's just not ideal.


----------



## TacticalPrepTime (Apr 16, 2014)

True. Do you own a Mosin? You could pick up a scope for your Mosin for a fraction of the price and be just as well off. It's an extremely accurate rifle and easy for anyone to use. The side mounted scope is a little odd, but is still something you could easily get accustomed to using.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm not sure there is an ideal SHTF gun. I must say price is the least important factor. During a SHTF you will care less about how much you paid. Ammo, sustained fire rate, max fire rate, accuracy, weight are just a few things that will be more important during a SHTF.

That said the Mosin is part of history and cheap to play with.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Anyone who says that only good thing about the Mosin is that it is inexpensive doesn't own one. I bought my Mosin comparatively recently, decades after I owned a M1903-A3, and years after my AR and SKS. In addition to the cost it meets several important factors that I look at when picking a rifle, 1)Reliability. The Mosin is extremely rugged and reliable. You would almost have to try to do something to it so that it doesn't function correctly. 2) Accuracy. This is an extremely accurate rifle. I am very impressed with the accuracy of the rifle especially when I consider that I have only shot cheap ammunition through it. There are American manufacturers who are starting to produce the 7.63 x 54mm rounds, and I will buy some and see what it can do with some better quality ammo. 

There are some things that detracts from the Mosin as a survival rifle. 1) The safety sucks. If you have ever fired one, enough said. 2) Rate of fire. It's a bolt action rifle with a 5 round capacity. IMO this is where many people have different viewpoints. Many think that the primary purpose of your rifle will be for combat situations where you are involved in constant firefights. Other people believe the primary purpose for their survival rifle will be for hunting, and want something that will be reliable for many decades of use in a situation where regular cleaning and gun smiths to maintain them may not be available. Who is right? Who knows? Allot will depend on the population density of where you live, and also the terrain and vegetation. 

I believe that the Mosin a good and reliable rifle, using it will give you an advantage over many if you engage in very long range encounters, and lets not forget, with it's bayonet and metal butt plate, it could come in real handy if real zombies attack and you are out of ammo. 

I have a MOSIN and like it allot. It's fun to shoot, but I will admit that my "go to" rifle will be my AR, with my SKS, 03-A3, and Mosin as backups. One last thing, if you are trying to arm your whole family quickly, buying a bunch of Mosins may be a very good answer.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

TacticalPrepTime said:


> True. Do you own a Mosin? You could pick up a scope for your Mosin for a fraction of the price and be just as well off. It's an extremely accurate rifle and easy for anyone to use. The side mounted scope is a little odd, but is still something you could easily get accustomed to using.


You can buy a bent-handled bolt for it so you wouldn't need to use a side mounted scope.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just scare the zombies/badguys off with the noise and fireball of the M-44!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

If I could find one under $100 I might consider buying one to cache. That way if I never needed it there would not be a great loss.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Anyone who says that only good thing about the Mosin is that it is inexpensive doesn't own one. I bought my Mosin comparatively recently, decades after I owned a M1903-A3, and years after my AR and SKS. In addition to the cost it meets several important factors that I look at when picking a rifle, 1)Reliability. The Mosin is extremely rugged and reliable. You would almost have to try to do something to it so that it doesn't function correctly. 2) Accuracy. This is an extremely accurate rifle. I am very impressed with the accuracy of the rifle especially when I consider that I have only shot cheap ammunition through it. There are American manufacturers who are starting to produce the 7.63 x 54mm rounds, and I will buy some and see what it can do with some better quality ammo.
> 
> There are some things that detracts from the Mosin as a survival rifle. 1) The safety sucks. If you have ever fired one, enough said. 2) Rate of fire. It's a bolt action rifle with a 5 round capacity. IMO this is where many people have different viewpoints. Many think that the primary purpose of your rifle will be for combat situations where you are involved in constant firefights. Other people believe the primary purpose for their survival rifle will be for hunting, and want something that will be reliable for many decades of use in a situation where regular cleaning and gun smiths to maintain them may not be available. Who is right? Who knows? Allot will depend on the population density of where you live, and also the terrain and vegetation.
> 
> ...


You don't have to own one to have shot one...... the OP topic was why it was ideal for a SHFT, I happen to disagree. Yes I don't own one but I have shot them and its bulky heavy and I found not very user friendly (That may have to do with me being left handed).......


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There's a place in my arsenal for the Mosin Nagant, I won't say it's the perfect SHTF weapon, but I am not sure there is one. Weapons are like tools, IMO, each have a different purpose and is idea for that purpose. I also, have a compound bow, pellet rifle,sling shot, and a couple big scary knifes, there may be a time I feel one of those is the weapon idea for what I am wanting to accomplish.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

This was my response to a Mosin Thread that I DIDN'T start...cause I love Mosin's;

_"My Mosin is one rifle that has stayed with me for several years. Guns always come and go, but that one has stayed. And I love it. And I have close to 1000 rounds for it, stripper clips loaded, ammo pouches loaded and it is ready to go. It is clean with a shiny bore, excellent rifling, cut down to 16" and some change with a nice crown job and a Scout Scope on it. __

I can put a round through your head at 200 yards, or set you on fire with it in my living room as I cauterize the bullet hole I put in you while simultaneously blowing out my windows from the over-pressure. If I run out of ammo, I can beat you to death with it using the steel buttplate, or shank you with the AK bayonet I fit to the barrel. It's utilitarian that way. 

It is for all practical purposes, my go to, beater, not afraid to drop it, soil it, get it wet, or worry about it breaking, I'm gonna kill you rifle. 

Long Live the Mosin"
_
Since I posted this on March 30th, I have acquired 3 more; A second 91/30, a Russian M44 and a Chinese Type 53. I went to work today and found myself working a possible deal for another one with a sub we called to fill in for my partner.

Is a Mosin the "Ideal" SHTF gun? Who knows. But for me, it as the top of my list for an all purpose go to gun that can handle anything that finds itself in front of it . I've owned 2 AK's, I've owned 2 AR's, 2 SKS's and countless other rifles that are too many to try and remember; and the simple Mosin is the one that has ALWAYS remained. I have sold some of them in the past, but I have ALWAYS kept at least one on hand. I have owned it longer than any other gun I have. And I have never felt guilty in not spending $1000 or more. For the price that I pay for one good quality AR, I can buy 4 tins of ammo and 4 91/30's.

In my mind, it is 1) Battle Proven in some of the most inhospitable environments on earth and is as reliable as a rifle can come 2) It has more than sufficient power to kill any human being on the planet and any animal on this continent 3) It is easy to work on, maintain and repair, and it is equally as easy to teach someone how to operate 4) It is inexpensive to purchase and inexpensive to run, especially given the performance of the round 5) The ammo availability is plentiful and the choices of ammo are broad 6) They come standard with bayonets. 7) See Number 6

The Mosin Nagant is not for everyone. Which is fine. That means more for me and my family. But for those that may show a little bit of "gun snobbery" toward the Mosin, know this; If I happen to miss you with those 5 rounds, I can always chase you down and shank the shit out of you from a good 6 feet away.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

And don't forget, it's fun to shoot! I do wonder if some of the criticism of the Mosin Nagant might be because some people think that it kicks too hard and it hurts their shoulder. If so, I say "TOUGHEN UP".


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have two Mosin Nagants as part of my milsurp collection. I like them, they are durable, they are adequate battle rifles.
However, the OP used the term SURVIAL weapon. Not for defending the homestead against drug crazed lunatic escapees from the city - that is AK duty.
For ME, the best survival rifle is a Winchester or Marlin 30-30 lever action. Much better all around than a Mosin, with only one exception - range.
Shorter, lighter, faster handling. Holds 6 rounds, faster to reload than a bolt action - faster to get off a second shot, too if need be. Enough power to stop deer, man, or even a moderately sized black bear.
No safety needed - half cock notch on the hammer does that. Easy to work the action for a leftie like me.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah great little gun till Obama bans the import of foreign Ammo ( Russia / Urkraine ) hmmm You can bet that sanctions will stop the import of ammo permanently


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

I was lucky to pick up a FN 1898 in 30-06 several years ago for just under $200. Sure it's a bolt gun 5 shot like the Moisin. But this one takes our own cartridge, I did locate a navy sleeve (that will allow me to shoot 308's) and it has a pretty good safety. But in this case I just plain got lucky


----------



## 2000ShadowACE (Jan 14, 2014)

I have a pair of 91/30s and love them. They are not. however, the ideal survival weapon. A 12 ga. shotgun fills that role much better. with bird shot, buck shot and slugs you can kill damn near anything on the planet. I have read articles where elephants have been take using copper solid slugs. Range might be a factor, but given my eyesight anything beyond 200 yards is perfectly safe anyway. That said, I;m taking the mosins to the range tomorrow to kill some paper.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I like the story in WW2 where early in the war the Soviets didn't have enough Mosin's so they issued them to the first wave of attacking troops with the second wave armed with a few stripper clip. Their job was to pick up a Mosin from a fallen comrade. Talk about desperation.

If you are shooting a Mosin with surplus ammo, be prepared to clean it for way more than you shoot it. The bolt will get sticky because of the cosmoline grease that they are packed in. 

If you want accuracy consider getting a Finn. They were made from captured and purchased Russian rifles. The action was kept and were rebarreled with new wood. Mine has an Imperial Eagle on it (pre Russian Revolution).


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have two Mosin Nagants as part of my milsurp collection. I like them, they are durable, they are adequate battle rifles.
> However, the OP used the term SURVIAL weapon. Not for defending the homestead against drug crazed lunatic escapees from the city - that is AK duty.
> For ME, the best survival rifle is a Winchester or Marlin 30-30 lever action. Much better all around than a Mosin, with only one exception - range.
> Shorter, lighter, faster handling. Holds 6 rounds, faster to reload than a bolt action - faster to get off a second shot, too if need be. Enough power to stop deer, man, or even a moderately sized black bear.
> No safety needed - half cock notch on the hammer does that. Easy to work the action for a leftie like me.


Good point, if you are in an area where most of your shots are going to be of an intermediate range or under, say 400yds, there are lighter and shorter rifles. I had a Browning BLR lever action in 30-06 that I loved for some of the reasons mentioned above. Unfortunately for me by son is left handed and finding a left handed rifle for him was a pain in the butt, so he has it now, although I have been thinking of getting another one for me. I like lever action rifles.

I do like the mosin though. Yes there are lighter, more modern rifles, but the mosin is still a good quality rifle.


----------



## Foxfire (Nov 9, 2012)

When I started prepping SKS rifles were $79. IIRC $129 for a rifle and a case of ammo (1200rds) at gun show.
There were much better rifles to be had back then also, but they aloud me to spend more on beans and bandaids.
The Mosin is a great option for new preppers. Then upgrade when able.
And they are great fun to shoot. 
I shoot my Mosin often. Nearly every time I take my M14s to the range.

Edward


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

bad said:


> I like the story in WW2 where early in the war the Soviets didn't have enough Mosin's so they issued them to the first wave of attacking troops with the second wave armed with a few stripper clip. Their job was to pick up a Mosin from a fallen comrade. Talk about desperation.
> 
> If you are shooting a Mosin with surplus ammo, be prepared to clean it for way more than you shoot it. The bolt will get sticky because of the cosmoline grease that they are packed in.
> 
> If you want accuracy consider getting a Finn. They were made from captured and purchased Russian rifles. The action was kept and were rebarreled with new wood. Mine has an Imperial Eagle on it (pre Russian Revolution).


BAD, not quite right. I carry pre-soaked Windex Patches and run ONE, 1, UNO, down the bore/chamber after I'm DONE shooting and wipe the face of the bolt. When I get home, I clean my rifle like I do all my other rifles. Nothing special there. And probably the least complicated gun I've owned to take down and clean. If you're out for a couple of days, say camping or whatever, then use two, 2, Dos. And wipe down the whole bolt.

Corrosive Ammo does not mean that your rifle will simply break apart into dust like it was dipped in a vat of acid and left on the salt flats between the range and your house. It's a "misconception".

My guns never hit the safe until they've been cleaned. It's a bad habit I never started. Your bolt will not get sticky if you clean the cosmoline off and out of the bolt. Most sticky bolt issues are due to cosmoline left in the chamber. Heat it up and run a chamber brush in there. Fixed. And if you want accuracy, make sure you have a decent bore and apply the fundamentals. But yes, my Finn helps with that.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The notion that a particular rifle is ideal for survival situation escapes me. If for no other reason than I don't think such a creature exists. 

The Mosin is a good rifle no doubt about that. It has it's place in the scheme of things yet when viewed in the context of what is available to the prepper or survivalist, it runs into some pretty stiff competition. There is a lengthy list of rifles that might also be considered for the top spot of ideal survival rifle. Like the AR, AK, M1A1, PTR91, SCAR, to name a few.

The Mosin is a good rifle, yet what makes it attractive especially to the budget minded prepper is the price point and inexpensive ammo. If that ever goes away then it becomes just another bolt action rifle. Albeit one with a history. Good rifle? heck it's a great rifle! Ideal? Depends on your POV.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The myth that the Mosin Nagant is innaccurate is just that - a myth.
A few years ago in Guns Magazine Mike Venturino and a head guy frrom Hornady tested the accuracy of WWII sniper rifles. And to keep the playing field level they used actual WWII military ammo and WWII issue scopes. (If you don't read Guns, or American Handgunner, why not?).
They tested a Mosin Nagant 91/30, a British Enfield No4Mk1, a Mauser K98k, and a US Model 1903A4.
The ranges shot were from 100 yards to 1,000 yards.
The result surprised them, and the readers.
While some rifles did better than others at different ranges, one rifle overall was better. And that rifle was also the only one able to hit a target 8 feet X 4 feet at 1,000 yards.
Oh, must be the Springfield, supposedly awesomely accurate, right? Nope. Actually it ranked lower than the other three.
The Enfield then, the best bolt action ever made? Nope.
The Mauser, epitome of German rifle engineering? Nope.
It was the lowly 91/30 using a WWII PU scope. Most accurate over all.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The perfect weapon when it goes sideways is the one you are holding. I have been giving this some thought and my Chinese Type 53 would be hard to beat. I can afford to keep plenty of ammo for it and I'm sure it will hold up. 

My Pap rifle is great too. 30 round magazine and semi auto. Very reliable as well. 

My Bushmaster reloads twice as fast as my AK47 and is far more versatile. I sped things up last time I was at the range and experienced mag lock several times with the AK47. Under stress it would be even worse. 

The Mosin packs a whollop and I can run the bolt quite effectively. I guess, for me anyway, reloading time is a big deal. AR15 wins again. But I wouldn't feel under-gunned with any of my rifles.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I want one, but alas, my luck with boating accidents over the Marianna Trench in the Indian Ocean has been horrendous. Maybe I can talk one or both of my son's into buying one? Hmmmm? 

Plus I really like saying "Mosin Nagant" with a Russian, German or sometimes French accent, whatever works best at the time. Impresses the ladies.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I want one, but alas, my luck with boating accidents over the Marianna Trench in the Indian Ocean has been horrendous. Maybe I can talk one or both of my son's into buying one? Hmmmm?
> 
> Plus I really like saying "Mosin Nagant" with a Russian, German or sometimes French accent, whatever works best at the time. Impresses the ladies.


And if you get one like my M44, it has a real light yellow colored wood (beech, maybe?) stock. So, she is the only one of my firearms I have given a name - she's My Little Blonde Babushka Thunderboomer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And if you get one like my M44, it has a real light yellow colored wood (beech, maybe?) stock. So, she is the only one of my firearms I have given a name - she's My Little Blonde Babushka Thunderboomer.


...Then RPD gives Slippy a wink and a nod. All the while knowing the truth of the trench, and slips quietly out the back. He shakes his head regarding Slippy's obvious lack of a filter, and disappears into the night...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

The only time I have walked into a gun store and found a mosin nagant for less that 179.99 is last year when Cabelas ran a 119.99 sale on them. They don't cost all that much more than many other entry level guns these days. I haven't seen 80.00 dollar 440 round tins of ammo for sale in quiet a few years. If you have a source for this please post it as I would be interested in about a half a pallet load of it! Here locally I am seeing tins of 440 rounds go for about double that price...even at Walmart!

Its still a reasonable budget priced gun that's brutally effective and about as stupid simple of a design as one will likely find. In fact if Cabelas ever runs a sale on the again I will probably buy at least 5 more of them at 120 bucks a pop if I can get there in time! The biggest liability I see with the weapon system is the ammo...its all imported and buying reloadable brass is expensive in no uncertain terms and you only get about three loads out of it before it has to be scrapped. Yes Winchester sells 7.72x54R but its all supplied by S&B, IRRC, at anyrate its imported and just packaged in a Winchester logo box. So your one crisis or EO away from having your source of ammo cut off potentially.

So as fantastic as these guns and the cartridge is, these days I think one can start to make the case for spending a little bit more and getting something that's easier to get ammo for and just about as cheap to feed if you compare it to non-corrosive ammo. For example I just picked up a bolt action in 5.56 for a little more than twice the price of a mosin nagant and got a 500 round tin of 5.56 non corrosive steel cased ammo for 115.00. Yes the 5.56 doesn't hit nearly as hard or as far as the 7.62x54R but you get where I am going with this... While still quite the bargin for the gun and ammo today, on the cost savings compared to other options, its loosing ground slowly but surely as time passes by.


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

My 10-22 is my survival rifle. I can easily kill game from squirrel/rabbit sized critters through deer with it. In a pinch I could engage human targets if necessary. Extended mags can make for a very high rate of fire. Is it ideal? No. The ideal rifle doesn't exist. For defending the homestead a I'll use an ar or a scoped bolt action for extended range work.
With that said, love my Nagants. Both are more than adequately accurate and fun to shoot. Not picky about ammo and built like tanks. Shoot what you got and learn your weapon of choice. I'd rather face an "armchair warrior" with an expensive gun with all the whizbang dodads hanging off it than "that guy" who has one rifle and knows how to use it.


----------

